# LH Hoyt Vectrix for sale



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Vectrix*

Any Pics? Why are you selling?


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Reasons*

I'm selling because I changed my DL to 31" and since I don't go hunting that often, I would like to get something with a longer ATA which I can use for Field tournaments etc. Will post pics shortly .... bare in mind that the price is for the bare bow.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Left handed Hoyt Vectrix*

Here's a pic ....


----------

